# Owensboro



## rvking (Sep 22, 2009)

I am still surprised that i don't see more mention of or representaion from Western Ky. I am in central Ky.{Lexington} We have a very limited bunch of true Q fans around here but out west of here in Owensboro.Paducah area Mutton is king and it really is good. If any of you guys find yourself in Owensboro the tourists will send you to the world famous Moonlight inn but the locals, the real Q heads swear by Old Hickory. They are a 5th generation BBq joint that I must agree is about as good as any where I have ever been.  The cookoff this weekend should be really fun but even without it this is a real Q town and if anybody finds themselves in the area please look me up
  Have fun everybody.


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool to hear.   I always knew about mutton in Owensboro but never went.  I grew up on Que in Paducah (Starnes) and Kevil (Leigh's) and maybe  place or two in La Center. (Ballard County is where our relatives are - I grew up about 1 hr north)


----------



## nickelmore (Sep 22, 2009)

Been to both places, both are great.    

I have a second home about an hour away and have eaten many times at both.   

In the past I have enjoyed the BBQ fest in May, even before I got hooked on this hobby.  It was real nice when John Bays owned the Executive Inn.  

Every year a friend of mine brings a ham from Ol Hickory to deer camp, its always some good stuff.   And don't forget about the Burgoo!


----------

